# Welchen CPU ?



## TobGod (12. Juni 2004)

Hi ! Habe vielleicht noch vor einen neuen CPU zu kaufen. Habe einen 2Ghz P4 und wollte gerne einen 2,6 - 2,8 er haben. Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten, dass er auch für mein Mainboard geeignet ist. Habe mal Screenshots von AIDA32 angehängt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dann sagen welcher CPU passen bzw. auch funktionieren würde ? Danke schonmal, tobi


----------



## fluessig (12. Juni 2004)

Es wäre besser gewesen du hättest die Modellbezeichnung von deinem Mainboard gepostet. 
Es steht auch im Handbuch, welche CPUs du benutzen kannst (und bitte es heißt die CPU oder der Prozessor, aber nie der CPU!).
Ich nehme an du kannst alles mit FSB533 einbauen. Vielleicht aber auch besseres - wie genannt siehe Handbuch oder  auf der Herstellerseite (nach einem BIOS Update kann man oft auch noch bessere CPUs einbauen, als die im Handbuch gennannten)


----------



## mingelburns (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Ich nehme an du kannst alles mit FSB533 einbauen. Vielleicht aber auch besseres - wie genannt siehe Handbuch oder  auf der Herstellerseite (nach einem BIOS Update kann man oft auch noch bessere CPUs einbauen, als die im Handbuch gennannten) *



Ist nicht richtig, wenn du einen Blick auf den AIDA32-Auszug wirfst, steht dort FSB 400 (bei QDR). Das heißt ohne Bios-Update ist maximal ein P4 FSB 400 MHz 2600 MHz drin, der gleiche, den ich auf meinem Board maximal einsetzen kann.

Gruß
mingel


----------



## TobGod (12. Juni 2004)

@flüssig:
Ich habe kein Handbuch davon. Ist halt ein Medion Aldi-Pc steht aber auch in dem Auszug.

@mingelburns:
thx, also könnte ich einen P4 2,6Ghz 400FSB nehmen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Das BIOS updaten soll doch nicht so gut sein oder ? Weil es danach Probleme geben könnte ?


----------



## mingelburns (12. Juni 2004)

Ja, ein Pentium 4 FSB 400 MHz mit 2600 MHz wäre das meiste, was du rausholen könntest.

Aber du könntest dennoch versuchen, dein BIOS zu updaten, das könnte etwas bringen (höhere P4s sind danach vielleicht einsetzbar), ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Einfach mal auf der Herstellerseite schauen oder bei Google nach dem Board + Bios + Update suchen.

Wenn du dir das zutraust, dann würde ich das mal versuchen, ansonsten mach es lieber nicht.

Gruß
mingel


----------



## TobGod (12. Juni 2004)

Öhm das lass ich lieber. Habe gehört dass das Mainboard danach einfach kaputt sein kann und von einem fachmann machen lassen wäre sauteuer. Also kauf ich mir einen 2,6Ghz das sollte auch eigentlich reichen. Um ihn hinterher einzubauen usw. brauch ich also noch einen CPU Kühler für den Sockel478 und eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste ? Das wars dann oder ?


----------



## mingelburns (12. Juni 2004)

Müsstest du einfach mal probieren, wie stabil er läuft...

Ich habe bei mir nur ein bisschen Wärmeleitpaste draufgehauen und wieder meinen Kühlkörper draufgepackt (ohne separaten Lüfter auf der CPU). Läuft eigentlich ohne Probleme!


----------



## TobGod (12. Juni 2004)

Ehm es gibt anscheinend keinen 2,4 und auch keinen 2,6 geschweigedenn einen 2,8GHz Prozessor mit 400MHz FSB. Die haben alle 533MHz. Also wird das wohl nichts ohne neues Board ?


----------



## fluessig (12. Juni 2004)

Kannst du mal die Seriennummer deines PCs nennen. Sollte auf dem Tower stehen. Oder die MD/LT Nummer.

P.S.: Es gibt sehr wohl P4 Prozessoren mit FSB400 und 2,6 GHz - das Problem ist sie zu bekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um Prozessoren mit dem Northwood Kern. Ob sie mit deinem Mainboard aber funktionieren ist eine andere Frage, denn es gibt wie immer noch ein paar kleine Details zu beachten.


----------



## TobGod (14. Juni 2004)

Erm, warum möchtest du denn die Seriennummer haben ? Ist das nicht auch gleichzeitig der Product Key für WinXP ? Oder welche meinst du? Hab da nur eine Plakette hinten von Windows drankleben. Und was ist bitte eine MD/LT Nummer ?
Also ich dachte mir jetzt erstmal ich versuche meinen CPU zu übertakten mit CPUCool. Nun mal ne Frage wer das Programm kennt. Muss man das Programm anhaben um die Frequenz beizubehalten ? Ich dachte man ändert sie und bräuchte das Prog net mehr. Wäre irgendwie besser. Habe ihn jetzt auf 2,2Ghz laufen. Ab 2,3Ghz wird der Bildschirm immer schwarz. Also kriegt kein Signal mehr. Woran liegt das ? Geht es nicht höher ? Dachte mir so auf 2,4Ghz würde ich ihn schon kriegen. Außerdem habe ich in CPUCool beobachtet, das die Temperatur etwas angehoben ist. So von 58° was ich sonst auch imemr hatte so auf 61-63°. Bei AIDA32 wird angezeigt, dass bei 2Ghz der Lüfter mit ca. 3900Umdrehungen läuft. Wenn ich die Frequenz aber auf 2,2Ghz erhöhe, wird die Drehzahl nicht höher. Kann man den Lüfter also auch manuell steuern, dass ich ihn gleich auf 4000-4100 Umdrehungen setzen könnte, mu die Temperatur wieder auf 58° zu bekommen ? Danke schonmal ! Aber würde mir trotzdem lieber einen 2,4-2,6er Prozessor kaufen und denn vielleicht noch ein bisschen übertakten. Vielleicht komm ich ja dann auf meine erwünschten 2,8Ghz


----------



## fluessig (14. Juni 2004)

Mit der Seriennummer kann man bei Medion rausfinden, ob es Updates für dein BIOS gibt. Was die MD/LT Nummer ist weiß ich auch nicht genau, ich schätze mal das wäre die Modelbezeichnung für deinen Rechner.
Die Seriennummer ist nicht dein XP Product Key (glaub ich zumindest).

Wenn du den Rechner schon auf 2,2 Ghz stabil gebracht hast ist das schon gar kein so schlechtes Ergebnis. 

Hab mal bei Ebay rumgeschaut. Die Preise für einen 2,6 GHz Prozessor sind zum Teil ganz schön happig ~175 Euro. Willst du wirklich so viel Geld dafür ausgeben?


----------



## TobGod (14. Juni 2004)

Öhm also so 100€ würde ich schon wohl investieren, weil ich auch ne neue Graka bekomme und wollte wohl, dass der Rechner für ca. 1 Jahr wieder top ist. Aber damit das alles gescheit ist müsste man dann auch noch wieder neuen RAM kaufen oder ? hab atm PC2100 266Mhz drin. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch noch ein neues Board inklusive Prozessor und RAM kaufen ? Aber das könnte um die 300-400€ werden oder ? Also so alles mittelklasse nichts high-end.


----------



## fluessig (14. Juni 2004)

Also das mit dem BIOS Update wird eh nix, da weder Medion noch MSI etwas zum Download anbietet.

Eventuell kannst du tatsächlich nur Prozessoren mit Willamette Kern einbauen, die gehen dann nur bis 2 GHz und ein neuer Prozessor wäre die reinste Fehlinvestition. 

Ist schwierig. Ohne die Information, ob du höhere Prozessoren einbauen kannst und mit genügend Geld ist klar, dass du ein neues Mainboard mit Prozessor und RAM kaufst.

Aber wenn man das noch rausfindet, ob du andere Sachen einbauen kannst, könntest du dir etwas Geld sparen.

Kommt auf deinen Geldbeutel an.


----------



## TobGod (14. Juni 2004)

Hm also Willamette sagt mir nichts aber vielleicht sagt dir Northwood etwas ? Den habe ich nämlich. Habe gerade mal bei ebay geschaut, wäre das hier was ? Produktbeschreibung: "Intel Pentium 4  2,6 Ghz  128 Kb Cache 400 mhz FSB" Sonst stand da nichts bei, könnte ich aber ziehmlich günstig bekommen, denk ich.
Hier noch mal ein paar Daten zum CPU:


----------



## fluessig (14. Juni 2004)

Northwood ist perfekt. Damit sollte auch der 2,6 GHz gehen.
Schau mal hier: Prozessorinformationen


----------



## TobGod (14. Juni 2004)

Aber warum steht da 128kb Cache ist das so ein abgespeckter Prozessor oder so der anstatt 512kb L2-Cache nur 128kb hat ? Oder warum schreibt der das in seine Auktion ? Hm und wenn ich dann nen neuen CPU hätte wie wäre das mit dem RAM müsste da auch neuer her oder ist das nicht so wichtig ?


----------



## fluessig (15. Juni 2004)

Wegen der 128KB Cache kannst du dich hier informieren. Es handelt sich dabei mit Sicherheit um einen Celeron Prozessor. Ich glaub nicht, dass der wesentlich schneller ist als dein jetziger 2GHz P4.
Da der FSB der selbe bleibt kannst du auch den selben Arbeitsspeicher weiter benutzen.


----------



## TobGod (15. Juni 2004)

Naja also dann weiß ich ja jetzt, wenn ich mir einen kaufen sollte, dann einen P4 Northwood 2,6Ghz 400Mhz FSBmit 512kb L2-Cache. Aber 175€ kann ich im moment nicht aufbringen  Trotzdem danke für eure Antowrten !


----------

